# Berlusconi:” ho insegnato agli Africani scopatori cos’e il Bidet”



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2017)

Tutto vero , Berlusconi in diretta nazionale su tutti i Tg in una sua conferenza stampa ha appena raccontato che Gheddafi non sapendo cosa fosse il Bidet è stato istruito da lui e chiude l intervento con : “questi non sapevano neanche cosa fosse così posso dire di aver insegnato io agli scopatori Africani a fare i preliminari “. 

Il video nel secondo post


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2017)




----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2017)

rinchiudetelo in ospizio che fa più danni della grandine .

Ps : ma com’e conciato ? Non riesce neanche a parlare .


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Gli africani non ci entrano nel bidet


----------



## 7vinte (15 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> rinchiudetelo in ospizio che fa più danni della grandine .
> 
> Ps : ma com’e conciato ? Non riesce neanche a parlare .



No. Prima bisogna rinchiudere Grillo e tutti i suoi "honesti"


----------



## 7vinte (15 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> rinchiudetelo in ospizio che fa più danni della grandine .
> 
> Ps : ma com’e conciato ? Non riesce neanche a parlare .



Tutte le perle e le parolacce di Grillo non le hai mai segnalate


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No. Prima bisogna rinchiudere Grillo e tutti i suoi "honesti"





7vinte ha scritto:


> Tutte le perle e le parolacce di Grillo non le hai mai segnalate



Cosa c’entra Grillo ? Io non sono mica il difensore dei 5stelle  . 

Poi diciamoci la verità , fare una battuta è un conto ma dire che i neri puzzano e non sanno cosa sono i Bidet e i preliminari è diverso .

Comunque ti faccio presente che non rispondi mai alle mie domande .


----------



## Sotiris (15 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto vero , Berlusconi in diretta nazionale su tutti i Tg in una sua conferenza stampa ha appena raccontato che Gheddafi non sapendo cosa fosse il Bidet è stato istruito da lui e chiude l intervento con : “questi non sapevano neanche cosa fosse così posso dire di aver insegnato io agli scopatori Africani a fare i preliminari “.
> 
> Il video nel secondo post


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tutte le perle e le parolacce di Grillo non le hai mai segnalate



Berlusconi è uomo politico, è stato premier, rappresentante dell'Italia all'estero. Vogliamo seriamente paragonarlo a Grillo?

Se questo non è razzismo, alzo le mani. Frasi di una gravità inaudita, a memoria non ricordo interventi più triviali e sboccati di un uomo di Stato.


----------



## de sica (15 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> rinchiudetelo in ospizio che fa più danni della grandine .
> 
> Ps : ma com’e conciato ? Non riesce neanche a parlare .



ci credo.. A furia di botulino e cerone in faccia


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è uomo politico, è stato premier, rappresentante dell'Italia all'estero. Vogliamo seriamente paragonarlo a Grillo?
> 
> Se questo non è razzismo, alzo le mani. Frasi di una gravità inaudita, a memoria non ricordo interventi più triviali e sboccati di un uomo di Stato.



No ma poi lo scrive a me come se io fossi il difensore di Grillo  .

Chemmenefregammè


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Già parlare di bidet e condizioni igieniche di una popolazione straniera in una conferenza politica è cosa abbastanza triste, ma il collegamento con i preliminari sessuali che c'entra? Qualcuno me lo può spiegare?

"scopatori africani" è proprio un'uscita da persona che non ha più freni inibitori e vive fuori dalla realtà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> ci credo.. A furia di botulino e cerone in faccia



No no ma parlo del fiato e forze , fa proprio fatica a parlare .


----------



## neoxes (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ironia, questa sconosciuta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Già parlare di bidet e condizioni igieniche di una popolazione straniera in una conferenza politica è cosa abbastanza triste, ma il collegamento con i preliminari sessuali che c'entra? Qualcuno me lo può spiegare?
> 
> "scopatori africani" è proprio un'uscita da persona che non ha più freni inibitori e vive fuori dalla realtà.



Intende che puzzano , e siccome gli puzzano le parti intime non fanno i preliminari .


----------



## neoxes (15 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Intende che puzzano , e siccome gli puzzano le parti intime non fanno i preliminari .



Ma tutte ste pippe mentali? Tu non ti fai un bidet prima di fare certe cose? La cosa più logica da pensare è quella, tutto questo voler infilare il razzismo a tutti i costi è disgustoso.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Berlusconi ti amo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non entro nel merito del razzismo o non razzismo poichè la cosa che sconvolge, ma non stupisce, è l'ennesima uscita indecorosa e da riunione tra boss, condita da volgarità, di uno che è stato capo del governo di uno dei Paesi più importanti e conosciuti e nel mondo.
Magari avrebbe anche fatto ridere detta da uno scaricatore di porto, ma da una figura politica di spicco mette tristezza e vergogna per il proprio Paese.


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma tutte ste pippe mentali? Tu non ti fai un bidet prima di fare certe cose? La cosa più logica da pensare è quella, tutto questo voler infilare il razzismo a tutti i costi è disgustoso.



Guarda che il razzismo non è solamente dire cose eclatanti del tipo "sei ***** e quindi fai schifo". Il razzismo è anche fare ironia e prendere in giro un comportamento culturale di un'altra razza per sottolineare la propria superiorità, che è esattamente quello che fa Silvio prendendosi il merito di aver insegnato a Gheddafi e alla sua corte, qui ritenuta igienicamente barbarica, a usare il bidet. E da un uomo pubblico come Berlusconi, che ha anche rappresentato l'Italia nel mondo, è una cosa inammissibile.


----------



## neoxes (15 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Non entro nel merito del razzismo o non razzismo poichè la cosa che sconvolge, ma non stupisce, è l'ennesima uscita indecorosa e da riunione tra boss, condita da volgarità, di uno che è stato capo del governo di uno dei Paesi più importanti e conosciuti e nel mondo.
> Magari avrebbe anche fatto ridere detta da uno scaricatore di porto, ma da una figura politica di spicco mette tristezza e vergogna per il proprio Paese.



Certo, indignamoci per le battute scabrose. Questi sì che sono i veri problemi del paese!!!!
Poi quando si fumano le banche, riducono le pensioni e fanno ammazzare gli imprenditori gli stendiamo i tappeti rossi e gli facciamo gli applausi.


----------



## neoxes (15 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Guarda che il razzismo non è solamente dire cose eclatanti del tipo "sei ***** e quindi fai schifo". Il razzismo è anche fare ironia e prendere in giro un comportamento culturale di un'altra razza per sottolineare la propria superiorità, che è esattamente quello che fa Silvio prendendosi il merito di aver insegnato a Gheddafi e alla sua corte, qui ritenuta igienicamente barbarica, a usare il bidet. E da un uomo pubblico come Berlusconi, che ha anche rappresentato l'Italia nel mondo, è una cosa inammissibile.



Ha parlato di africani perché stava in africa, la Libia è in africa che io sappia. Li ha chiamati africani in quanto abitanti del continente Africa, così come io e te siamo europeii, o sono razzista pure io?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma tutte ste pippe mentali? Tu non ti fai un bidet prima di fare certe cose? La cosa più logica da pensare è quella, tutto questo voler infilare il razzismo a tutti i costi è disgustoso.



Ma il punto non è quello  

Il punto è : può un uomo POLITICO dire una cosa del genere ?? Dai ..


----------



## neoxes (15 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma il punto non è quello
> 
> Il punto è : può un uomo POLITICO dire una cosa del genere ?? Dai ..



Dipende dal contesto, se un comico può fare il capo di partito, un politico può fare battute dal dubbio gusto, non ci vedo nulla di assurdo. C'è infinitamente di peggio e ce lo facciamo andare bene come caproni.


----------



## vanbasten (15 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> rinchiudetelo in ospizio che fa più danni della grandine .
> 
> Ps : ma com’e conciato ? Non riesce neanche a parlare .



ma che ci sta fare ancora qui ma amici e parenti non gli dicono nulla? Al posto suo mi godrei la pensione in un paradiso pieno di gnocca. bahh


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ha parlato di africani perché stava in africa, la Libia è in africa che io sappia. Li ha chiamati africani in quanto abitanti del continente Africa, così come io e te siamo europeii, o sono razzista pure io?



Ma ce la fai? Il discorso non gravita intorno alla parola "africani", ma intorno a "scopatori" "non sapevano cosa fosse il bidet" (che equivale a dire: sono così retrogradi che non sanno dell'esistenza di un pezzo di ceramica simile al cesso, dove ci si lava le parti intime) e "ho insegnato loro a usare il bidet". Definirli africani è l'unica cosa giusta e condivisibile del suo discorso.


----------



## neoxes (15 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma ce la fai? Il discorso non gravita intorno alla parola "africani", ma intorno a "scopatori" "non sapevano cosa fosse il bidet" (che equivale a dire: sono così retrogradi che non sanno dell'esistenza di un pezzo di ceramica simile al cesso, dove ci si lava le parti intime) e "ho insegnato loro a usare il bidet". Definirli africani è l'unica cosa giusta e condivisibile del suo discorso.



Scopatori perché scopano. Ce la faccio, tranquillo!

Personalmente, ritengo retrogradi tutti quelli che non usano il bidet, indipendentemente dalla provenienza e dal colore della pelle. Sono razzista?


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Scopatori perché scopano. Ce la faccio, tranquillo!
> 
> Personalmente, ritengo retrogradi tutti quelli che non usano il bidet, indipendentemente dalla provenienza e dal colore della pelle. Sono razzista?



No, forse razzista no, dato che in questo momento non ti vanti della tua superiorità nei confronti di un'altra razza, facendola passare per appena uscita dalle caverne. Ma certamente fai discriminazione. Stai ammettendo "silenziosamente" che, dato che non usano il bidet, il quale, lo ricordiamo, è diffuso in poche nazioni del mondo, allora sono necessariamente sporchi o igienicamente arretrati. Che non si lavano. È la stessa cosa che fa Berlusconi, solo che lui la infarcisce con l'arroganza razzista. 

Detto questo, tu non sei un uomo pubblico, esposto socialmente, con frasi che giungono a tutti i 65 milioni di abitanti italiani (oltre che diversi media internazionali). Da te, sul forum, posso pure aspettarmi certe -tristi- esternazioni, da lui no. E la figuraccia la facciamo tutti noi, non solo lui.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Grazie Silvio per ricordarmi quanto sia meglio non averti più come presidente del Milan....nonostante tutto.


----------



## neoxes (15 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> No, forse razzista no, dato che in questo momento non ti vanti della tua superiorità nei confronti di un'altra razza, facendola passare per appena uscita dalle caverne. Ma certamente fai discriminazione. S*tai ammettendo "silenziosamente" che, dato che non usano il bidet, il quale, lo ricordiamo, è diffuso in poche nazioni del mondo, allora sono necessariamente sporchi o igienicamente arretrati. Che non si lavano.* È la stessa cosa che fa Berlusconi, solo che lui la infarcisce con l'arroganza razzista.
> 
> Detto questo, tu non sei un uomo pubblico, esposto socialmente, con frasi che giungono a tutti i 65 milioni di abitanti italiani (oltre che diversi media internazionali). Da te, sul forum, posso pure aspettarmi certe -tristi- esternazioni, da lui no. E la figuraccia la facciamo tutti noi, non solo lui.



No va beh, ci rinuncio, buona prosecuzione.


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> No va beh, ci rinuncio, buona prosecuzione.



Perdonami eh.

"Personalmente, ritengo retrogradi tutti quelli che non usano il bidet, indipendentemente dalla provenienza e dal colore della pelle."

Visto che non intendi che sono igienicamente arretrati, che cosa intendi? Perché sarebbe retrogrado chi, come popolazione, non ha il bidet? Sono curioso.


----------



## Marilson (15 Ottobre 2017)

sarebbe epico se rivincesse


----------



## neoxes (15 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Perdonami eh.
> 
> "Personalmente, ritengo retrogradi tutti quelli che non usano il bidet, indipendentemente dalla provenienza e dal colore della pelle."
> 
> Visto che non intendi che sono igienicamente arretrati, che cosa intendi? Perché sarebbe retrogrado chi, come popolazione, non ha il bidet? Sono curioso.



Assolutamente li ritengo arretrati. E non si tratta di razzismo, si tratta di constatare i fatti!
Il politicamente corretto ci sta ammazzando, ora uno diventa razzista se si lamenta di quelli che hanno i tarzanelli al culo.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mamma mia ma non capite che è ironia?


----------



## Djici (15 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> No, forse razzista no, dato che in questo momento non ti vanti della tua superiorità nei confronti di un'altra razza, facendola passare per appena uscita dalle caverne. Ma certamente fai discriminazione. Stai ammettendo "silenziosamente" che, dato che non usano il bidet, il quale, lo ricordiamo, è diffuso in poche nazioni del mondo, allora sono necessariamente sporchi o igienicamente arretrati. Che non si lavano. È la stessa cosa che fa Berlusconi, solo che lui la infarcisce con l'arroganza razzista.
> 
> Detto questo, tu non sei un uomo pubblico, esposto socialmente, con frasi che giungono a tutti i 65 milioni di abitanti italiani (oltre che diversi media internazionali). Da te, sul forum, posso pure aspettarmi certe -tristi- esternazioni, da lui no. E la figuraccia la facciamo tutti noi, non solo lui.



E non si puo fare _discriminazione_ ? 
Se io dico che i creazionisti mi fanno pena sono pure io razzista ?

E solo un esempio eh.
Questa cosa del "tutti uguali" non ha senso.
Dobbiamo essere uguali in diritti e doveri, ma poi fare credere che ogni azione o ogni ragionamento vale l'altro perche se no e _discriminatorio_ e una cosa che detesto piu di tutto.
Il politicamente corretto ci sta piano piano amazzando. Non parlo di "morte reale" (anche se...) ma ben peggio, ci sta amazzando l'anima, il pensiero.
E questo che vogliono. 
Il pensiero unico.


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Assolutamente li ritengo arretrati. E non si tratta di razzismo, si tratta di constatare i fatti!
> Il politicamente corretto ci sta ammazzando, ora uno diventa razzista se si lamenta di quelli che hanno i tarzanelli al culo.



Provo ad abbassarmi al tuo livello, per pietà.

Perciò uno che non usa il bidet, e magari non lo ha mai fatto nella sua vita, perchè non è integrato nella cultura del suo paese, non ha altri 2 o 3 modi per lavarsi il culo, vero? È certo, sicuro, OVVIO, che le popolazioni che non usano il bidet abbiano il culo sporco. Non è che magari, per lavarsi, usano, che so, la doccia? Mai sentito parlare di "adattamento"? Dare per scontato che una popolazione intera, che non ha nella sua cultura il bidet, è sporca e "ha i tarzanelli al culo", sì, è razzismo, caro mio.


----------



## neoxes (15 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Provo ad abbassarmi al tuo livello, per pietà.
> 
> Perciò uno che non usa il bidet, e magari non lo ha mai fatto nella sua vita, perchè non è integrato nella cultura del suo paese, non ha altri 2 o 3 modi per lavarsi il culo, vero? È certo, sicuro, OVVIO, che le popolazioni che non usano il bidet abbiano il culo sporco. Non è che magari, per lavarsi, usano, che so, la doccia? Mai sentito parlare di "adattamento"? Dare per scontato che una popolazione intera, che non ha nella sua cultura il bidet, è sporca e "ha i tarzanelli al culo", sì, è razzismo, caro mio.



Buona serata


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> E non si puo fare _discriminazione_ ?
> Se io dico che i creazionisti mi fanno pena sono pure io razzista ?
> 
> E solo un esempio eh.
> ...



Discorso totalmente insensato, nel mio caso.
A me frega poco del "tutti uguali". Mi frega invece molto che passi il concetto che, in questo caso, sporco e retrogrado igienicamente è chi non si lava il culo, non chi non ha il bidet. Ma immagino che sia un concetto troppo difficile da cogliere. I buoni, i cattivi, puliti e sporchi, intelligenti e ********, ci sono dappertutto, in qualsiasi razza. Questa è uguaglianza. Non dire "poveri africani: non hanno il bidet, quindi dobbiamo compatirli, come potevano lavarsi bene?". Ecco: questa è ignoranza e idiozia, il politicamente corretto a cui ti appelli.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Ottobre 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sarebbe epico se rivincesse



Infatti è nettamente avanti nei sondaggi (36,5%)


----------



## Marilson (15 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Infatti è nettamente avanti nei sondaggi (36,5%)



Silvio


----------



## Djici (15 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Discorso totalmente insensato, nel mio caso.
> A me frega poco del "tutti uguali". Mi frega invece molto che passi il concetto che, in questo caso, sporco e retrogrado igienicamente è chi non si lava il culo, non chi non ha il bidet. Ma immagino che sia un concetto troppo difficile da cogliere. I buoni, i cattivi, puliti e sporchi, intelligenti e ********, ci sono dappertutto, in qualsiasi razza. Questa è uguaglianza. Non dire "poveri africani: non hanno il bidet, quindi dobbiamo compatirli, come potevano lavarsi bene?". Ecco: questa è ignoranza e idiozia, il politicamente corretto a cui ti appelli.



Capisco meglio.
Ovvio pure per me che pure senza bidet puoi essere "bello pulito".


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Infatti è nettamente avanti nei sondaggi (36,5%)


36% ? In quali sondaggi ? 

F.I. al 36 non lo era neanche 10 anni fa


----------



## 7vinte (15 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 36% ? In quali sondaggi ?
> 
> F.I. al 36 non lo era neanche 10 anni fa



Intendo FI-LEGA-FDI


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Certo, indignamoci per le battute scabrose. Questi sì che sono i veri problemi del paese!!!!
> Poi quando si fumano le banche, riducono le pensioni e fanno ammazzare gli imprenditori gli stendiamo i tappeti rossi e gli facciamo gli applausi.



Ma cosa c’entra? Se pensi che non mi scandalizzi e vergogni per tutte le porcate che hai citato sei proprio fuori strada. Stai ragionando come se si stesse facendo una classifica dei problemi del Paese, con il sottoscritto che mette in cima le battute di Berlusconi. Te ne rendi conto della fesseria che hai detto? Sei tu che metti nello stesso discorso le battute di Berlusconi e gli imprenditori suicidati, non io.
Ti ricordo che per molto meno, e per una sola uscita del genere (non una ogni due giorni), nella maggior parte dei Paesi occidentali ci sarebbero delle dimissioni.
È così strano vergognarsi di un uomo politico di spicco del mio Paese che non si fa problemi a raccontare barzellette con bestemmie, che dice che i neri non si lavano (utilizzando il termine scopatori), che definisce la Merkel culona inchiavabile , che cercando una sua collega di partito sul palco chiede “dov’è la zocc.ola” e tantissime altre uscite simili?
Ma tu hai dedotto che io non mi scandalizzi per le porcate del pd, del populismo cercavoti di Salvini, delle banche, delle ong, degli imprenditori, delle uscite da analfabeta di Di Maio, complimenti: sillogismo che non fa una grinza, quadra tutto alla perfezione.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Ottobre 2017)

imbarazzante. 

ma poi che faccia ha ? ormai è plastica pura.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Berlusconi è sempre stato questo, non vedo la sorpresa. Piuttosto c'è da chiedere al PD il perchè considera FI l'unico partito di destra non populista nonostante queste uscite.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tutte le perle e le parolacce di Grillo non le hai mai segnalate



Il problema delle battute di Berlusconi è che sono fatte seriamente. 
Il che è pericolosissimo per lo Stato che ha avuto la sfortuna di averlo come Premier e che, Dio non voglia, potrebbe pure rieleggerlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> rinchiudetelo in ospizio che fa più danni della grandine .
> 
> Ps : ma com’e conciato ? Non riesce neanche a parlare .



Sembra avere una di quelle maschere dei presidenti che usavano su Point Break..


----------



## addox (16 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sembra avere una di quelle maschere dei presidenti che usavano su Point Break..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Ottobre 2017)

La politica italiana ormai è questo, cabaret. E quando non è cabaret da Zelig è anche peggio, perchè si macchia di serioso perbenismo radical chic.

Forse Berlusconi è stato il più lungimirante di tutti, sotto questo punto di vista.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Perdonami eh.
> 
> "Personalmente, ritengo retrogradi tutti quelli che non usano il bidet, indipendentemente dalla provenienza e dal colore della pelle."
> 
> Visto che non intendi che sono igienicamente arretrati, che cosa intendi? Perché sarebbe retrogrado chi, come popolazione, non ha il bidet? Sono curioso.



Non usare il bidet nel 2017 è da sporchi..parlo delle nazioni civilizzate..io ho provato orrore in francia, germania e USa a non trovare il bidet, mi sono sempre dovuto portare nei miei soggiorni in quei paesi le salviettine igienizzanti..solo una persona sporca può fare i suoi bisogni e non sentire l'esigenza di lavarsi il sedere..mi viene lo schifo solo all'idea di come staranno messe le loro mutande..

Nel terzo mondo non dico nulla..chiunque si documenti sa che quei poveretti manco hanno i water (in india e molti paesi africani la maggior parte della gente fa i propri bisogni nei campi o in latrine comuni che sono peggio delle nostre fogne) figuriamoci i bidet..

Ma di certo chi non si lava per sua scelta può essere definito solo un zozzone retrogrado..altro che razzismo..


----------



## neoxes (16 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non usare il bidet nel 2017 è da sporchi..parlo delle nazioni civilizzate..io ho provato orrore in francia, germania e USa a non trovare il bidet, mi sono sempre dovuto portare nei miei soggiorni in quei paesi le salviettine igienizzanti..solo una persona sporca può fare i suoi bisogni e non sentire l'esigenza di lavarsi il sedere..mi viene lo schifo solo all'idea di come staranno messe le loro mutande..
> 
> Nel terzo mondo non dico nulla..chiunque si documenti sa che quei poveretti manco hanno i water (in india e molti paesi africani la maggior parte della gente fa i propri bisogni nei campi o in latrine comuni che sono peggio delle nostre fogne) figuriamoci i bidet..
> 
> Ma di certo chi non si lava per sua scelta può essere definito solo un zozzone retrogrado..altro che razzismo..



No, ma che dici, tutti quelli che non hanno il bidet si fanno 3 docce al giorno. Siamo noi che siamo razzisti!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma il punto non è quello
> 
> Il punto è : può un uomo POLITICO dire una cosa del genere ?? Dai ..



E' un concetto difficile da capire? Probabilmente si.
Qui ci stiamo focalizzando sull'uso o non del bidet, quando il problema è un altro.


----------



## JohnDoe (23 Ottobre 2017)

A me non piace Berlusconi pero non capisco perche ditte che questo sia razzismo?!cioe uno dice la verita ed e razzista?se solo pensava questo e diceva che in Africa ha imparato a usare la doccia era piu ok per voi?non vi capisco , e la verita .


----------



## JohnDoe (23 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non usare il bidet nel 2017 è da sporchi..parlo delle nazioni civilizzate..io ho provato orrore in francia, germania e USa a non trovare il bidet, mi sono sempre dovuto portare nei miei soggiorni in quei paesi le salviettine igienizzanti..solo una persona sporca può fare i suoi bisogni e non sentire l'esigenza di lavarsi il sedere..mi viene lo schifo solo all'idea di come staranno messe le loro mutande..
> 
> Nel terzo mondo non dico nulla..chiunque si documenti sa che quei poveretti manco hanno i water (in india e molti paesi africani la maggior parte della gente fa i propri bisogni nei campi o in latrine comuni che sono peggio delle nostre fogne) figuriamoci i bidet..
> 
> Ma di certo chi non si lava per sua scelta può essere definito solo un zozzone retrogrado..altro che razzismo..



e da sporchi anche in Africa , Asia ecc ecc , se sono cosi sono per causa loro , in Europa o US non e venuto nessuno da darci qualcosa gratis eh.cosa fa l`Africa con i soldi che li mandiamo noi?guerre civili ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Ottobre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> A me non piace Berlusconi pero non capisco perche ditte che questo sia razzismo?!cioe uno dice la verita ed e razzista?se solo pensava questo e diceva che in Africa ha imparato a usare la doccia era piu ok per voi?non vi capisco , e la verita .



ti ricopio il mio messaggio di settimana scorsa : 

Ma il punto non è quello 

Il punto è : può un uomo POLITICO dire una cosa del genere ??


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ti ricopio il mio messaggio di settimana scorsa :
> 
> Ma il punto non è quello
> 
> Il punto è : può un uomo POLITICO dire una cosa del genere ??



Aggiungiamo poi che le parole vanno contestualizzate: Berlusconi ha raccontato il fatto come fosse una barzelletta davanti a persone che ridevano pensando ai "negretti" che imparano a pulirsi le parti intime prima di far sesso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Ottobre 2017)

Ma riuscite a litigare pure per un bidet? ahahahah


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Ottobre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma riuscite a litigare pure per un bidet? ahahahah



meglio così, per 5 minuti non pensiamo ai problemi del Milan


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> meglio così, per 5 minuti non pensiamo ai problemi del Milan



Ahah ovvio!! Comunque scherzavo eh, mi fa ridere la cosa e voglio bene a tutti!!


----------



## JohnDoe (23 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ti ricopio il mio messaggio di settimana scorsa :
> 
> Ma il punto non è quello
> 
> Il punto è : può un uomo POLITICO dire una cosa del genere ??



allora la tua idea di uomo politico e quello che sempre dice bugie ? preferisci Merkel per essempio ? (ripeto non mi piace Berlusconi per niente) perche nel 2017 ogni cosa e razzismo ? sexism ? (non so in italiano come si dice) ? cioe credi che possiamo risolvere i problemi del mondo nascondendo e facendo finta che in Africa veramente non sanno cosa sia il bidet?e anche se lo dice uno come Berlusconi non vedo qualle sia il problema,se vai in Africa e non solo li parlano chiaramente del uomo bianco come se fosse il diavolo.e allora?sono razzisti o dicono la verita sull passato?e la stessa cosa.. cosi come fanno 99% dei politici e dicono che il terorismo non c`entra niente con l`Islam?(solo per fare un essempio)


----------

